# Devolo bremst Internet aus



## SpamIstCool (11. Dezember 2019)

Hey,

seit heute habe ich eine 100 Mbit/s Leitung. Im WLAN der Fritzbox wird die Geschwindigkeit auch erreicht leider musste ich feststellen das mit meinen dLAN 550 WiFi von Devolo das Internet auf 39 Mbit/s gebremst wird. Das ist kein Unterschied zu der vorherigen Leitung. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das dafür der Upload so ist wie er sein sollte.

Speedtest: Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Dezember 2019)

Hi, vll helfen dir die Absätze hierweiter.


----------



## fotoman (11. Dezember 2019)

SpamIstCool schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen?


Daran, dass Devolo/DLan NICHT das Internet sondern Dein Heimnetz ausbremst, wie Du ja selber gemessen hast.

Daran sind schon unzählige "Leidensgenossen" in den letzten 10 Jahren hier im Forum verzweifelt. DLan/PowerLAN funktioniert nur unter idealen Laborbedingungen optimal, mit viel Glück erreicht man diese ansatzweise auch im eigenen Haus. Meist funktioniert dies aber nicht, wie auch die Presse u.U. mit dieser genialen Überschrift schon vor 5 Jahren manifestiert hat (und woran sich wird auch in 20 Jahren noch technikbedingt nichts ändern wird)

1.200-MBit-Powerline im Test: "Schatz, mach das Licht aus, das Netz ist so langsam!" - Golem.de

Wie deine Hausverkabelung in und vor der Wand aussieht, weiss hier keiner.



SpamIstCool schrieb:


> Im WLAN der Fritzbox wird die Geschwindigkeit auch  erreicht


Dann surfe halt damit, zur Not mit einem weiteren AP/Mesh, wenn die triviale, aber seit 20 Jahren aus der Mode gekommene Lösung (=Lan-Kabel) aus Gründen des Familienfriedens keine Option ist (wobei ich meiner besseren Hälfte dann das WLan im Router runterdrehen würde).


----------



## SpamIstCool (11. Dezember 2019)

Leider ist das FritzBox Wlan einfach irgendwann zu schwach wegen den Mauern. Kann man denn gar nicht das Internet verstärken ohne so einen großen Verlust?


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Dezember 2019)

Falls möglich Lankabel verlegen und dann mit einem Access Point das WLAN machen.


----------



## SpamIstCool (11. Dezember 2019)

Das mit dem Lankabel ist doch nur schwer möglich. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen durch das Treppenhaus ein Lankabel zu verlegen. Sonst gibt es keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Dezember 2019)

Einen oder mehrere WLAN-Repeater probieren, damit bekommt du aber auch nicht deine 100mbit. Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Netzwerk mit Mesh ツ Mesh WLAN-Router – Blitzschnelles Internet fuer bis zu 350m2


----------



## SpamIstCool (12. Dezember 2019)

Was ist eigentlich mit solchen Mesh Repeatern AVM FRITZ!WLAN Mesh Repeater AVM FRITZ!WLAN Mesh Repeater 1750E 5 GHz2,4 GHz rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer Erreicht man damit die 100 Mbit/s und funktionieren die mit jeder Fritzbox?


----------

